# Martial arts students and teachers mourn teen caught in gang gunfire



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 12, 2011)

http://heraldnews.suntimes.com/news...achers-mourn-teen-caught-in-gang-gunfire.html



> Fearn, a senior at Joliet West High School, arrived with some friends around 12:45 a.m. at a late-night party at the boxing club at Cass Street and Arch Court. But the business decided to close early after gang members began causing a disturbance when they were refused entry, police said.
> 
> As Fearn and his friends were walking to their car, a group across the street was shouting gang slogans. One man pulled out a gun and started shooting wildly.



RIP, Anthony Fearn, martial artist.


----------



## Brian King (Jul 12, 2011)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 13, 2011)

.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 13, 2011)

.


----------

